# redfish bait question????



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody has caught redfish while using live freshwater bait such as small bream or river shiners around the mouths of yellow and blackwater???? I know they will catch flatheads and stripers just curious about reds.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught reds in west central florida on live golden shiners before. I have no doubt that blackwater reds would eat them.


----------

